# Slow weekend



## Quackrstackr (Nov 10, 2008)

I may have to turn in my membership card to the Iron Ass club.

I spent 24 hours in a tree in 2 days and had 4 deer sightings to show for it. 2 does, a spike and a small basket racked buck that I couldn't count points on (too dark even though he was right under me). I can't handle the extended sessions of all day sitting that I used to. I'm sure most of it has to do with the lack of sightings. I didn't have much problem last year when I was seeing 30 deer a day.

I was going to take a vacation day today and go back but I was worn out and nearly frozen last night. I broke a sweat getting into the stand yesterday morning and the temperature only rose about 5 degrees during the day. Add in a wind and it was a recipe for disaster. I was miserable.

I'll give myself a couple of days to rest up a bit (and get my fill of work) and head back out. I bought a grinder this year so the does are going to be in trouble shortly if something with some serious bone on his head doesn't come along soon.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 10, 2008)

im rite there with yah. i walked out to the stand about a half mile from the house sat. morning, broke a nice swet (hell i had 4 layers on), then after about a half hour of sitting i was frozin solid in the wet clothes. 4 hrs without see'n a thing, then that after-noon im just walkin up an old loggin road talkin to my buddy, and there are 4 nice'ns just standin about 20 yds away not payin attention to us. i think some deer are autistic, but it sure did taste good last nite :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, I missed an absolute monster Thursday afternoon. I think he got whacked on the neighboring farm this morning. Pics looked like the same deer and it was close to where I shot at him.  

Still another slow weekend. All day in the tree, one spike at 3pm and a doe about 30 minutes later that I introduced to a ballistic tip. :mrgreen: 

She is now hanging in a buddy's cool room and we are headed to MO to slap a few ducks around. I can't stand another slow day of deer hunting in 20-30mph winds.


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice job man! Too bad about the monster.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 16, 2008)

At least you're seeing something. I sat for 5 hours yesterday and saw a doe and a really little one before the sun came up and that was it. My brother came back to a different spot in the afternoon and saw 17 deer, but none were bucks. Congrats on the doe


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 16, 2008)

You said it SLOW WEEKEND :x 

Opening day here in Indiana was awful for some that just got cold and wet like me and my son :lol: 

did get to see a raccoon square off with a skunk over a sleeping hole, was cool. Raccon won(of course) but the skunk had some serious attitude all the way out in the field, I bet he went to pick a fight he could win :lol: 


Went this morning before Church, SLOW again- accept a squarrel making him a nest.

Taking off Monday and Friday for it all over agian. Here Meat, Meat, Meat!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 16, 2008)

Good Job! Must be the weird weather making the animals go crazy. We were 72 degrees yesterday and today we are at 45.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 17, 2008)

The duck hunting was a bit better yesterday than the deer hunting. Although, my buddies that were deer hunting our place saw more deer movement yesterday than they have in over a week. Go figure.

Here is a pic of my haul from the rice field yesterday and the probable buck that I missed on Thursday.


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice buck, Wish it was yours man.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Nov 18, 2008)

your right about slow weekend didnt see nuttin in the stand but we ran a few with the dogs they were to small to shoot but cant wait till next weekend im gonna get 1 even if its a doe


----------

